# Fernzugriff mittels iPhone



## Smie89 (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo 

ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier in der HMI Rubrik richtig bin.

Bei uns im besteht der Wunsch mittels iPhone einen 1:1 Remote Zugriff auf ein Panel (MP277) zu ermöglichen.


*Was ich bisher auf die Beine gestellt habe:*

Netzwerk 1: 
Anlage mit Panel 
verbunden mit einem GSM Router (eWON)
|
|
zentraler Talk2M Server (openVPN)
|
|
Netzwerk 2:
Das Netzwerk von dem aus der Zugriff statt findet

Zwischen beiden Netzwerken besteht eine VPN Verbindung (openVPN), welche über einen zentralen VPN Server (Talk2M basierend auf openVPN) läuft.
Für den Verbindungsaufbau wird dazu das Programm eCatcher verwendet.

Ein Remote-Zugriff vom Netzwerk 2 auf das Netzwerk 1 mittels Netbook (Win7) funktioniert, sofern darauf ein VNC Client (RealVNC oder einfach nur Adresseingabe des Panels über Internetbrowser) sowie ein VPN Client (eCatcher) drauf läuft.


*Jetzt zu der eigentlichen Frage:*

Gibt es Wege und Möglichkeiten mit einem iPhone eine 1:1 Remote Verbindung vom Netzwerk 2 zum Panel im Netzwerk 1 zu ermöglichen? Netzintern funktioniert dies.

*Die Probleme hierhin:*
- iPhone unterstützt kein openVPN (soll mit einem Jailbreak möglich sein, aber dies soll nicht zur Diskussion stehen)
- somit muss aus meiner Sicht ein anderer Weg gefunden werden, als über den Talk2M Server zu gehen. Der Anbieter mdex basiert meines Wissens nach auch auf openVPN


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. 
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus, dass ihr euch die Zeit für's Lesen und Antworten nehmt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Smie89


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juli 2011)

*OpenVpn*

Das OpenVpn mit Jailbreak geht kann Ich bestätigen, hab Ich schon benutzt.

Wenn es aber nicht zur debatte steht, musst du die auf die vom Iphone direkt unterstützten Vpn Typen beschränken. Achtung von Apple gibts so ein Cinfugartionstool fürs Iphone (keine Ahnung wies genau heisst), dort gibt es für Vpn noch ein paar einstellungsmöglichkeiten mehr als nur direkt auf dem Iphone!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juli 2011)

Hier das Tool:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL926?viewlocale=de_DE


----------



## Smie89 (13 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ;-)

Jetzt muss mein Chef nur noch die Zeit finden um das Tool auszuprobieren, da ich leider nicht im Besitz eines iPhones bin. 

Des weiteren wollte ich auch mich auch noch nach weiteren möglichen Lösungsmöglichkeiten für eine Vernetzung dieser zweier Standorte erkundigen, wobei der Remote-zugriff des iPhones gewährt ist.
Da ich dies auch einen Teil zu meiner Abschlussarbeit beiträgt (bin zurzeit im Bachelorpraktikum)

ich hatte bisher im Sinn:

1) Zugriff des iPhones via VNC sowie üblicher VPN Verbindung auf einen Rechner im Firmennetzwerk. Mit VNC wird der Rechner 
so ferngesteuert, dass über diesen Rechner der eCatcher geöffnet um damit eine openVPN Verbindung herzustellen.
Dann wird mittels iPhone-VNC Zugriff auf diesem Rechner wiederum ein VNC Client geöffnet, um ein 1:1
Bild von Panel des 2. Netzwerkes zu beobachten und zu bedienen. 
Sozusagen steuert der VNC Client auf dem iPhone wiederum einen VNC Client auf dem Rechner, womit eine 1:1 Verbindung zum Panel ersichtlich wäre.

Diese Methode ist etwas verwirrend (besonders von mir geschrieben) sowie unerprobt und erstmal ein Gedanke der mir in den Kopf fiel

2) Selbst einen Server einzurichten, worauf ein iPhone problemlos drüber hinweg eine Verbindung zum fernzuwartenden Netzwerk herstellen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für mögliche Antworten 
mfg
smie89


----------



## Ralle (13 Juli 2011)

Es gibt eine TeamViewer-App für das IPhone, damit kann man jeden Rechner eines Netzwerkes, der ebenfalls Teamviewer installiert hat steuern. Das funktioniert über HTTP Port 80, also wenn der Browser ins Netz kommt, bekommt man auch über Teamviewer eine Verbindung.


----------



## Smie89 (13 Juli 2011)

Das Problem beim Teamviewer ist, dass dieses Programm auf beiden Seiten installiert sein muss. Also auf dem iPhone und auf dem MP277. Aber soweit ich es gesehen habe, wird beim Teamviewer Windows CE nicht unterstützt.

Aber die Problematik besteht auch in den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Vernetzung, von Netzwerk 1 und Netzwerk 2. 
da das iPhone standardmäßig keine openVPN Verbindung aufbauen kann
Optimal ist immer eine Lösung die Plattformunabhängig ist. So das dieser Zugriff nicht immer an Einschränkungen der unzähligen Betriebssysteme (insbesondere mobiler Geräte) gebunden ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Smie89


----------



## Ralle (13 Juli 2011)

Smie89 schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Teamviewer ist, dass dieses Programm auf beiden Seiten installiert sein muss. Also auf dem iPhone und auf dem MP277. Aber soweit ich es gesehen habe, wird beim Teamviewer Windows CE nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Aber die Problematik besteht auch in den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Vernetzung, von Netzwerk 1 und Netzwerk 2.
> da das iPhone standardmäßig keine openVPN Verbindung aufbauen kann
> ...



Aber du könntest damit zumindest einen Rechner steuern, der dann in den Rest des Netzwerkes und auch auf das TP zugriff hat.


----------



## Smie89 (14 Juli 2011)

ahh achso.

Also habe ich auf dem iPhone das TeamViewer App und kann unterwegs auf mein Netbook im Firmennetzwerk 1:1 zugreifen, mit welchen ich wiederum den 1:1 Zugriff auf das TP im Fernwartungsnetz aufbaue.
Jetzt muss sich mein Chef sowie sein iPhone nur noch 10min für mich nehmen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Smie89


----------



## NikolausL (15 Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen,

hier noch eine andere Möglichkeit:

Auf dem MP277 läßt sich ein VNC-Client installieren siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20624&highlight=VNC

Diese Lösung haben wir auch selbst im Einsatz und funktioniert. Man kann den VNC-Client auch per Skript starten und beenden, so das er nur bei Bedarf läuft.

Für das Iphone gibt es das entsprechende Gegenstück:

http://www.realvnc.com/products/ios/index.html


Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Ing_Lupo (17 Juli 2011)

*Remote auf Mp277*

Hallo 

Ich habe auf einem MP370 smartservice von S 
aktiviert.

Für ipad und iPhone die passende App.
20 EUR installiert - funktioniert.

iPhone ist über Vpn im Netzwerk angemeldet
Geht im Wlan und über 3D.

Gruß

Ing Lupo


----------



## Smie89 (18 Juli 2011)

Danke NikolausL
Das mit dem VNC auf dem Panel haben wir bereits als (kostenpflichtiges) SmartService auf dem Panel installiert. 
Die kostenlose Variante in deinem Link habe ich bereits auch schon gesehen. Aber das Problem ist, dass mein Chef auf kostenlose Varianten nicht so das Vertrauen schenkt, zwecks Support, falls es beim Kunden Probleme diesbezüglich gibt. 


Danke Ing_Lupo
Also kannst du über deinen VPN Zugriff auch auf ein Panel zugreifen, welches 1000de km entfernt ist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Smie89


----------



## NikolausL (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo Smie89,

mein Chef siehts eher anders. Warum Geld ausgeben, wenn´s auch kostenlos geht. Und die ständigen Lizenzgebühren bei Siemens sind ihm sowieso ein Dorn im Auge.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Smie89 (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo NikolausL,

ja auf der einen Seite ist es für das eigene Unternehmen wirtschaftlicher, kostenlose Software zu benutzen. (Sofern es im eigenen Haus verweilt)
Aber auf der anderen Seite fehlt da meist der Support.
Wenn beim Kunden, aufgrund der eingesetzten Software, nichts mehr geht, dann muss in erster Linie der Verkäufer, also unser Unternehmen, dafür gerade stehen. 
Besonders dann, wenn das Softwareproblem nicht gelöst werden kann und auch kein Support zur Verfügung steht. (Für dieses Problem gibt es auch oftmals Foren  )

Und im Endeffekt muss der Kunde ja auch die eingesetzte Software dann mit bezahlen, was somit kein zusätzlichen Aufwand für den Hersteller bedeutet.

Jeder Hersteller von Anlagen sollte selbst abwägen, ob er auf Support Wert legt und kostenpflichtige Software einsetzt oder ob er das Risiko des fehlenden Softwaresupports eingehen will.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Smie89


----------



## BMLLER6758 (27 Januar 2012)

Nimm doch diese APP : myscada

Funzt mit Allen Bradley wunderbar !!


----------

